
What is the next graphy after photo and video? - bncbgr
https://www.producthunt.com/tech/mo-slowmography
======
zsedbal
This is my selfmo! Nice app btw,congrats to devs!
[https://www.instagram.com/p/BBW1LkBlBBL/](https://www.instagram.com/p/BBW1LkBlBBL/)

------
kurdiorsi
very cool!

